# Career planning after +2 : Integrated BCA in Cyber Security ?? It that worth?? Help Me



## Bytebolt (Apr 27, 2014)

*www.shiksha.com/Integrated-Bca-In-...atory-course-information-listingcourse-196863

^^Source

It says it is UGC recognised, DEC Approved, Affiliated to IGNOU Collaboration (Indian University), Affiliated to IADL London, accredited with Data Security Council of India (DSCI) & ISTE (Foreign University).. So should i persue my BCA cource frm here or try somewhere else ? 
Well i will score around 65+ in CBSE non med +2 and wish to pursue BCA... I m interested in programming and i love android and games. I have devoted much time with my PC and surely love tech and computers...

Please help and suggest what should i do guys..


----------

